# Have I Got News For You - Hislop



## danny la rouge (May 15, 2010)

He was wetting himself over the Whig-Tory stitch up, wasn't he?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 15, 2010)

Haven't watched it yet, dlr.  Will try and catch it later today and comment.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 15, 2010)

I thought so too.

Snidy, sneering tory twat.

The whole programe seemed to about laughing at brown - which is fine. But to do so whilst ignoring the much bigger and more relevant target of the whigservative coup  is well dodge IMHO.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 15, 2010)

They were like braying hyenas, scum.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 15, 2010)

Look fwd to seeing it. It's what you guys do best; sneering at others 

Private Eye is brilliant, mind.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 15, 2010)

He's always hated Labour and Brown in particular. Why wouldn't he be happy?


----------



## butchersapron (May 15, 2010)

Is this some sort of defence now? _You knew he hated pakis before he started bashing them - what you moaning about? What did you expect him to do?_ 

Like prior knowledge of an action or of it effects makes it any less nauseating. It's bizarre._ You knew there were £6 bn worth of cuts this year, you're out of a job - but we told you, why be annoyed?_


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 15, 2010)

Paul Merton seemed less than impressed by Hislop's sneering. 

Hislop was horrible, but at least he had that lovely misjudged moment where he was just about the only one who put his hand up in his audience poll on the new govt.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 15, 2010)

funny that i was just thinking how awful hislops been recently, then i see this thread.


----------



## nicksonic (May 15, 2010)

i've recorded it, but apart from 'doctor who' and 'world's wildest police chases' it's the only prog i have on series link.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 15, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Is this some sort of defence now? _You knew he hated pakis before he started bashing them - what you moaning about? What did you expect him to do?_
> 
> Like prior knowledge of an action or of it effects makes it any less nauseating. It's bizarre._ You knew there were £6 bn worth of cuts this year, you're out of a job - but we told you, why be annoyed?_



Another one who didn't know Hislop was a Tory. No wonder they got back in with all this ignorance around. Bizarre.


----------



## butchersapron (May 15, 2010)

Only with your help.


----------



## nicksonic (May 15, 2010)

i've just watched 'have i got more news for you' and that totally wasn't in the prog.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Another one who didn't know Hislop was a Tory.


He's a Whig.  But you're right; there's no difference now.


----------



## Fullyplumped (May 16, 2010)

And gie's a song, the lady cry'd,
And lay your disputes a' aside
What signifies't for folks to chide
For what was done before them
Let Whig and Tory a' agree
Whig and Tory, Whig and Tory
Whig and Tory a' agree
To drop their Whig-malorum
Let Whig and Tory all agree
To spend the night in mirth and glee
And cheerful sing alang wi' me
The Reel o' Tullochgorum.


----------



## Santino (May 16, 2010)

I've always found him pretty much insufferable.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Only with your help.



More likely to be your help that did it. Spoiling your ballot is fine, but soiling it, that's just rank.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2010)

Fullyplumped said:


> And gie's a song, the lady cry'd,
> And lay your disputes a' aside
> What signifies't for folks to chide
> For what was done before them
> ...


Funnily enough, I quoted that in an email the other day.


----------



## the button (May 16, 2010)

The 'plague on all their houses' definitely slipped, that's for sure. As others have noted, it was mightily amusing when the audience failed to react to Hislop's attempt at "three cheers for the cunts."


----------



## bluestreak (May 16, 2010)

love the tag


----------



## belboid (May 16, 2010)

I was a bit surprised at jsut how far he was allowed to go.  He's been desperate for a tory win all series, but that was just rank. Addison managed to take the piss a bit, but twas a shame nobody just called him a tory twat.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 16, 2010)

tbf to the pugnacious twat he does at least edit a sheet that exposes and rips upon political corruption. It may be the accepted establishment penned dissent. But still, better than fuck all.


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Paul Merton seemed less than impressed by Hislop's sneering.
> 
> Hislop was horrible, but at least he had that lovely misjudged moment where he was just about the only one who put his hand up in his audience poll on the new govt.



That was fucking cringeworthy, it truly was.

What an arse-kissing cunt.


----------



## butchersapron (May 16, 2010)

The truth will out, as private eye used to imagine.


----------



## noriise (May 16, 2010)

he's lib dem supporter as far as i can see... 

this thread reminds me of the audience pitying brown after being rinsed so much and clunes retorting "shut up!"


----------



## stavros (May 16, 2010)

I think Hislop's on record as saying he'd vote for the "Vince Cable For Chancellor Party", but hasn't gone any further than that.

I thought they were soft on the Express hack. To a certain extent, the DE is beyond parody, but all we got was Addison's "through the medium of Diana" jibe.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 16, 2010)

stavros said:


> I thought they were soft on the Express hack. To a certain extent, the DE is beyond parody, but all we got was Addison's "through the medium of Diana" jibe.



I dunno, Addison was ripping into her and the media in general quite abit, although largerly on account of the hacks being thick rather than on basis of the social role they play in the maintance of neo liberal capitalist hegemony. Not sure how that message could be conveyed succinctly on a light comedy panal game show though.

The "through the medium of Diana" was a good line - upstaged Paul Merton with that one - he looked pissed off at that point.


----------



## stavros (May 16, 2010)

Paul was pretty quiet all round really. Bit surprised Addison was on his team, as they normally put the politician or politically-related drone opposite Ian. 

Addison's diatribe was against all newspapers though, and their confusion with the number 3. The Express is so much more than that;


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 16, 2010)

stavros said:


> Paul was pretty quiet all round really.


He does that when the show goes reactionary.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 16, 2010)

Merton is rarely on top form these days.

Ian may well be a tory (and looking at him, are you surprised?) but I've never considered the Eye or HIGNFY to be biased in any way.

The main trouble (going off-topic) is Brooker's You Have Been Watching, Mock the Week, Russel Howard's prog, The Daily Show (US but similar) and others doing the same things but with freshness, more adult humour, self-awareness and self parody.


----------



## Chz (May 17, 2010)

I think Ian's a Tory at heart, but can't get around his hatred of all dishonest pathological liars (read: politicians).


----------



## Zabo (May 17, 2010)

I'm glad about this thread. I thought I was the only one who noticed his rabid anti-Brown comments. At least the other lad gave him some shit back. Had it been me I'd have gone over and kicked his fucking teeth down his throat.

Times up Hislop - you are no longer funny.


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2010)

I thought he was gloating a bit. Sort of like satirists who favour Labour do when the Tories lose. 

Mental stuff right there.....


----------



## DexterTCN (May 17, 2010)

I thought he was more happy that Campbell and the other spin-doctors are gone, they fucked over the BBC well and truly.


----------



## Quartz (May 18, 2010)

I think you need to give Hislop and PE a bit of time. I've been reading a book of PE press cuttings published in 94 and they're pretty vicious about the Tories. Labour are still the low-hanging fruit; the Tories and LDs haven't actually done anything yet.


----------



## cesare (May 18, 2010)

Quartz said:


> I think you need to give Hislop and PE a bit of time. I've been reading a book of PE press cuttings published in 94 and they're pretty vicious about the Tories. Labour are still the low-hanging fruit; the Tories and LDs haven't actually done anything yet.



PE had it's time way before then.  Look back earlier if you want to see why PE had something to say before Hislop's gameshow opportunity.


----------



## Quartz (May 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> PE had it's time way before then.  Look back earlier if you want to see why PE had something to say before Hislop's gameshow opportunity.



Yes, the book goes way back to the 1960s. 'Heath used by many MPs for sex' is one clipping.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 18, 2010)

Are people sure Hislop is a Whig? I'd swear he's a Tory.

I've developed a really strong dislike for the man ever since watching a docu he did on WW1 - he was looking at a war memorial and stopped a chap walking past to ask if the bloke had ever noticed it. The bloke said 'no and I'm just off to get some milk' (the war memorial was pretty anonymous) and Hislop sneered 'or four cans of Stella'. Something like that anyway.

Basically a snobby cunt.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Are people sure Hislop is a Whig? I'd swear he's a Tory.


Yes, on election night he was in that party on the Thames that Andrew Neil was interviewing people at, and he told him, "I suppose it's a fairly open secret that I'm a LibDem supporter".


----------



## trevhagl (May 18, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> I thought so too.
> 
> Snidy, sneering tory twat.
> 
> The whole programe seemed to about laughing at brown - which is fine. But to do so whilst ignoring the much bigger and more relevant target of the whigservative coup  is well dodge IMHO.



gone right downhill since Angus left


----------



## trevhagl (May 18, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, on election night he was in that party on the Thames that Andrew Neil was interviewing people at, and he told him, "I suppose it's a fairly open secret that I'm a LibDem supporter".



very confused gadgie. He was licking Camerons arse on Question Time


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> He was licking Camerons arse on Question Time


Of course; he's a Whig.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 18, 2010)

Imagine how crap it would be if it was all totally unfunny labour loving hypocritical lefties (like the entire rest of everything on TV).


----------



## editor (May 18, 2010)

Private Eye can still be a very funny read, but Hislop was really unpleasantly sneery and smug on HIGNFY.


----------



## la ressistance (May 18, 2010)

editor said:


> Private Eye can still be a very funny read, but Hislop was really unpleasantly sneery and smug on HIGNFY.



hislop is always unpleasantly sneery and smug on HIGNFY.
 i got the impression he was lib dem after seeing him on the boat and i was sure he was tory.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 18, 2010)

He must be a tory...look at him.  

sneery...unpleasant...smug...I mean come on people!


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 19, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Imagine how crap it would be if it was all totally unfunny labour loving hypocritical lefties (like the entire rest of everything on TV).



Yeah yeah the 'leftie agenda of the media' - its bollocks isn't it? Paxman, Hislop, Nick Robinson, Evan Davies...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2010)

But the BBC is soshulist duurrr

and hates Jews


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 19, 2010)

Zabo said:


> I'm glad about this thread. I thought I was the only one who noticed his rabid anti-Brown comments. At least the other lad gave him some shit back. Had it been me I'd have gone over and kicked his fucking teeth down his throat.
> 
> Times up Hislop - you are no longer funny.



Anti Brown comments make you want to kick peoples teeth bown their throat? Wow, you must have had your work cut out over the last few years, kicking complainants teeth in. While anyone with half a brain complained as the useless bastard fucked the country up.


----------



## kabbes (May 19, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Of course; he's a Whig.



This really is getting tiresome, danny.  Yes, the Lib Dems sold out.  Yes, it proved once and for all that there is a large element in the party that doesn't have any qualms about working with the Tories.  Yes, it's a political reveal that is going to haunt them for years to come.

However, none of that means that someone who votes for the Lib Dems secretly wants to vote Tory.  If they wanted Tory then they would have voted Tory.  Your constant carping on about whigs and how much they all secretly loved Cameron all along is as irritating as it is self-evidently stupid.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Imagine how crap it would be if it was all totally unfunny labour loving hypocritical lefties (like the entire rest of everything on TV).


"Labour loving lefties"?  Sorry, that's just nonsense.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2010)

I think it being irritating is a healthy part of the point.  It is also quite accurate, whigs and tories are two pea's in a pod, separated by......bugger all really.  Sorry, it's just the way it is.

And what is so annoying about Hislop is not being 'anti-Brown' it is being anti-Brown on such a right-wing basis, repugnantly snobby and superior, as all the audience seemed to agree.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2010)

kabbes said:


> This really is getting tiresome, danny.


Yes, it'll be very tiresome when people start losing jobs, benefits, and services.

"none of that means that someone who votes for the Lib Dems secretly wants to vote Tory".  Hislop does; he thought the coalition was a marvellous thing.


----------



## cesare (May 19, 2010)

He surpassed himself in smugness last week. He's so annoying, and what's even more annoying is that sometimes he makes me laugh despite myself.

I enjoyed the election special episode.


----------



## kabbes (May 19, 2010)

This has prompted me to read about the Whigs, since I don't really know much about them other than that they were the opposition to the Tories in the original two-party parliament.



> By the first half of the 19th century, however, the Whig political programme came to encompass not only the supremacy of parliament over the monarch and support for free trade, but Catholic emancipation, the abolition of slavery and, significantly, expansion of the franchise (suffrage).


They don't sound that bad, to be fair.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Anti Brown comments make you want to kick peoples teeth bown their throat? Wow, you must have had your work cut out over the last few years, kicking complainants teeth in. While anyone with half a brain complained as the useless bastard fucked the country up.



Geopolitics really aren't your strong point. Brown was a puritan tosser with all the charisma of Josef Fritzl but to blame him for the global economic downturn is a sure sign of someone who _hasn't been paying attention_.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Geopolitics really aren't your strong point. Brown was a puritan tosser with all the charisma of Josef Fritzl but to blame him for the global economic downturn is a sure sign of someone who _hasn't been paying attention_.



Don't worry I'm blaming him for far more just than that.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 19, 2010)

kabbes said:


> This has prompted me to read about the Whigs, since I don't really know much about them other than that they were the opposition to the Tories in the original two-party parliament.
> 
> They don't sound that bad, to be fair.



Well, they were (and are) what they were (and are).

The Tories represented their class interests - the upper class.

The Whigs represented their class interests - the middle class (and the more progressive toffs). The Whigs became the Liberals, but the same MO.

Then Labour came into being to represent the working class (and the more progressive elements of the upper classes).

Now, of course, post-industrialisation, Labour have moved to pick up votes from the middle class, leaving the working class without political representation.

I tend to agree with Danny. I appreciate many fooled themselves by buying into the cynical faux-radicalism of the Liberals (a trick the Libs are rather fond of) and I have every sympathy with those who tactically voted Lib in constituencies where Labour were nowhere - but it was always apparent that the Liberal leadership (since Clegg took leader anyway) leant to the Tories and it was always clear that at best the Liberals would be coalition partners - so all those who voted Liberal (with the exception I would say of those already cited who tactically voted Liberal to keep the Tories out in const where Labour were nowhere) have essentially voted for a Tory government.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Well, they were (and are) what they were (and are).
> 
> The Tories represented their class interests - the upper class.
> 
> ...



Of course now that the aristocracy wields no power, the Tories represent the interests of the business class.  Which, funnily enough, the LibDems and Labour also now represent.


----------



## trevhagl (May 19, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Of course; he's a Whig.



yeah but the Lib Dems only started licking arse proper AFTER the election


----------



## trevhagl (May 19, 2010)

cesare said:


> He surpassed himself in smugness last week. He's so annoying, and what's even more annoying is that sometimes he makes me laugh despite myself.
> 
> I enjoyed the election special episode.



he is probably the only person on earth more smug than my stalkers on here!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> he is probably the only person on earth more smug than my stalkers on here!


You have stalkers?  Who gave you stalkers?

I'm PMing a mod.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 19, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Anti Brown comments make you want to kick peoples teeth bown their throat? Wow, you must have had your work cut out over the last few years, kicking complainants teeth in. *While anyone with half a brain complained as the useless bastard fucked the country up*.




I've switched the other half of mine off, remind me again how he messed up the country?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 19, 2010)

Ha ha. No.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 19, 2010)

stavros said:


> Paul was pretty quiet all round really. Bit surprised Addison was on his team, as they normally put the politician or politically-related drone opposite Ian.
> 
> Addison's diatribe was against all newspapers though, and their confusion with the number 3. The Express is so much more than that;



Note that the DE bring out story line about Diana every Monday as by law and as for the missing child


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Ha ha. No.


How about lefties who love Labour?  Can you name three one?


----------



## stavros (May 19, 2010)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Note that the DE bring out story line about Diana every Monday as by law and as for the missing child



To paraphrase the Bangles, 'It's just another Maddy Monday'.


----------



## Quartz (May 19, 2010)

HIGNFY was still in 'bash Brown' mode tonight.


----------



## Wolveryeti (May 19, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> it was always apparent that the Liberal leadership (since Clegg took leader anyway) leant to the Tories and it was always clear that at best the Liberals would be coalition partners - so all those who voted Liberal (with the exception I would say of those already cited who tactically voted Liberal to keep the Tories out in const where Labour were nowhere) have essentially voted for a Tory government.


Wow man. You must be the second coming of Nostradamus or something. I would like your autograph when you have the time.

Just one thing though: Why didn't you tell the sheeples _before_ the election?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2010)

Well, much like anyone who gives a shit about electoral politics he thought that the floaters in the marginals might be looking at politics for their own selves. Aint that a radical idea!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 19, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> How about lefties who love Labour?  Can you name three one?



 Do you want liberal media elite or crappy comedians?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 19, 2010)

Quartz said:


> HIGNFY was still in 'bash Brown' mode tonight.



erm.. that was the repeat of last weeks episode that has fired up the Hislop Haterz


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2010)

Wolveryeti said:


> Wow man. You must be the second coming of Nostradamus or something. I would like your autograph when you have the time



Or, you could just follow politics, you people hating tosspot.


----------



## rioted (May 20, 2010)

Anybody who didn't vote labour is obviously an enemy of the working class!!


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2010)

who the fuck has said anything like that?


----------



## rioted (May 20, 2010)

belboid said:


> who the fuck has said anything like that?


Anybody slagging off LibDem voters for letting in the tories.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2010)

uhh, no.  Really.  No.


----------



## Wolveryeti (May 20, 2010)

belboid said:


> Or, you could just follow politics, you people hating tosspot.


Another fuckwit who likes to boast about how good his hindsight is.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2010)

Check back, I've long since said Clegg was a tory boy.  If you had looked at Cable's Orange Book, you'd know full well which side of the divide he fell on too.

That the entire party went along so easily and cheaply is a little surprising, but that they jumped that way really wasn't.


----------



## Wolveryeti (May 20, 2010)

You can come to any conclusion you want by selectively interpreting the evidence. Would Clegg had come to a deal with Labour if they hadn't performed so abysmally? Who knows?


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2010)

do you understand what the words 'leant to' mean?  Did you see any polls?  Libs propping up the tories was always more likely than them propping up labour.


----------



## Wolveryeti (May 20, 2010)

As I remember there was a lot of talk about how the move would not be conscioned by the mainstream of the party, MPs etc. It was _far _from obvious a Lib/Tory coalition would be the likely result- even to politics geeks. That is why what blokeface said is retarded.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Do you want liberal media elite or crappy comedians?


Any leftie who loves Labour.  Doesn't have to be famous.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2010)

Wolveryeti said:


> You can come to any conclusion you want by selectively interpreting the evidence. Would Clegg had come to a deal with Labour if they hadn't performed so abysmally? Who knows?


The evidence is that he said before the election he'd prefer to prop up Cameron, and then after the election he did what he said he'd do.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2010)

rioted said:


> Anybody who didn't vote labour is obviously an enemy of the working class!!


Nobody's saying that, rioted.  Really.  I certainly don't think it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 20, 2010)

Oh I get it now. No. Why don't you go back to whining about HIGNFY.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Oh I get it now. No.


No; that's right.  Labour are not lefties.  They are neoliberal Thatcher-children, like you.


----------



## kabbes (May 20, 2010)

I think that a lot of people have never asked themselves what "left" actually _means_ in a political sense, so instead they just parrot the phrases they learnt on their mama's knee.  

Labour were a left-wing party once upon a time.  Back when you were told that they were when you were a kid.  But they're not now and they haven't been for a long time.

Now, personally, I'm not entirely sure what "right-wing" means, other than simply "not left-wing".  But that's never seemed an entirely satisfactory definition.  Alternatively, you could interpret it to mean "a belief in unfettered capitalism/consumerism", but by those criteria a lot of the parties are no more right-wing than Labour is left-wing.  Certainly no British party has unfettered capitalism as its core.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2010)

just drop the word 'unfettered' then. a belief in the markets being able to provide what is needed is right-wing - see that cunt Cable's desire to privatise Royal Mail.  the right wing scumbag.


----------



## kabbes (May 20, 2010)

I've never thought of a belief in the general market mechanism as the overall determinant of supply as being "right-wing", though.  You could easily have a socialist society that still uses the market to determine what should be provided.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2010)

No you couldnt. Or, if we are being all liberal, you couldnt when it comes to education, health, energy, transport, communications, y'know, the basic essentials.  Maybe some market in beer and sandwiches.  If we're being liberal.


----------



## kabbes (May 20, 2010)

I see what you mean.  You're saying that rightwing encompasses a belief that the market is the best way to determine supply for everything, not just consumer products and fripperies.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2010)

that's not a bad starting point at least


----------



## kabbes (May 20, 2010)

But the "unfettered" bit is important.  Because there is one continuous axis from "totally controlled" to "totally free market", with the degree of regulation essentially determining the position on that axis.  A market with an sufficiently strong regulator that micromanages all aspects of the market is on the left-hand side of that axis, not the right-hand side.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2010)

Sounds like an accountants view.  No one, anywhere, ever supports a completely 'unfettered' market, so it's a red herring.


----------



## Santino (May 20, 2010)

I don't think there is a coherent view that equates with being right-wing, Conservative, or neo-liberal. It's a hotch-potch of stuff that covers up a load of individual greed. Even Roger Scruton failed to define what Conservatism meant, hiding behind some doublethink about it being too complex for one mind to express.


----------



## kabbes (May 20, 2010)

belboid said:


> Sounds like an accountants view.  No one, anywhere, ever supports a completely 'unfettered' market, so it's a red herring.



No, it's about political principles.  Your guiding philosophy.  

And I don't think it is just prevaricating either.  For example: in many parts of the world, car insurance premiums are set by the regulator and it is a highly politically-charged decision how much they should go up by.  But the local insurance market is still a market.  So where does that sit on the scale?  As a general principle, if the regulator sets the price then is that on the left or the right side of the axis?


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2010)

regulators dont 'set' the price, they put limits on what can be charged.  It's a fairly minor limitation on market forces. And they are only there to make sure the overall system works smoothly, in the interests of the elite, makes precious little overall difference.


----------



## kabbes (May 20, 2010)

belboid said:


> regulators dont 'set' the price, they put limits on what can be charged.  It's a fairly minor limitation on market forces. And they are only there to make sure the overall system works smoothly, in the interests of the elite, makes precious little overall difference.


You're wrong about motor premiums.  In many states in the US, even -- home of capitalism -- the regulator actually sets the motor premiums.  They used to in Germany too, before EU regulation basically scuppered it.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2010)

fair enough, it's a rarity tho.  And the US isn't the home of capitalism, the most unfettered markets are more in impoverished African countries, or even Russia. But that's a different argument.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 21, 2010)

On an aesthetic note, it was a better episode last night, but still well below standard.  It's lost its vim.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 21, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> still well below standard.  It's lost its vim.



Yep, I started nodding off after 10 mins & swtched off a few mins later. 
Hardly ever watch it anymore - only if I happen across it.

They need a serious make over & re launch - it's so fucking stale in it's current format.
Obviously ditch that cunt Hislop & unfortunately Merton would have to go too - he's just run his course as well, & get some fresher regular talant in. 
For example, I thought Chris Addington was ace the previous week. Why have two team leaders that are always the same.


----------



## _angel_ (May 21, 2010)

How many times a week is this show on??


----------



## kabbes (May 21, 2010)

Eleventy point seven.


----------



## Kaye (May 21, 2010)

I don't think the format is stale. I just think Hislop and Merton are both not as funny as they once were. There's not relentless piss-taking (though Lembit Opik was quite funny). I was bored last night.


----------



## kabbes (May 21, 2010)

They should get butchersapron and danny la rouge to do it instead.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2010)

Replace merton with stuart lee and bring back deaton from his exile in the land of coke and hookers shame


----------



## kabbes (May 21, 2010)

Stuart Lee didn't like his one spell on the show.  He said that it didn't suit him and I think he was right.  He is a storyteller, not a one-line merchant.

Charlie Brooker, on the other hand...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2010)

I could see Brooker on it. There is an american black fella whose name escapes me but he is a semi-regular, he provides good lols and could do with a permanent slot. I think he has other irons in the fire though.


----------



## kabbes (May 21, 2010)

Reginald D. Hunter.  He's very good.


----------



## kabbes (May 21, 2010)

Actually, I think that David Mitchell is generally the best guest.  He's fantastic at cutting through bullshit in a very funny manner.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> There is an american black fella whose name escapes me but he is a semi-regular, he provides good lols and could do with a permanent slot. I think he has other irons in the fire though.


Reginald D. Hunter.

I would agree that it's harder to get a good episode than it used to be. I think now more than ever they're reliant on some good material from the news or a guest they can go to town on, otherwise I don't think the regulars have the energy for it they once did. This seems to be backed up by the performances of certain other guests, such as Adlington, Hunter, and, off the top of my head, Ross Noble. Not sure Noble would work as a regular but the last time he was on he was next to Merton and it was rather like one generation sitting next to the... um, next  It just seemed Noble was doing the surreal flights of whimsy Merton is known for but with more energy.

Still better than Mock the Week, but that just could be style tastes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Actually, I think that David Mitchell is generally the best guest.  He's fantastic at cutting through bullshit in a very funny manner.


And does "impotent British rage" very well too


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2010)

You do need someone _like_ Hislop who is a satirist, rather than just a comedian who does politics sometimes, otherwise it just becomes Mock The Week.

Mitchell or Reggie (the first comedian I've managed to convince mrs b to get a ticket to see in a couple of weeks time!) would be good replacements for Merton. Tho you couldn't do both at once, I don't think, audience wouldn't stand for it.


----------



## kabbes (May 21, 2010)

belboid said:


> You do need someone _like_ Hislop who is a satirist, rather than just a comedian who does politics sometimes, otherwise it just becomes Mock The Week.


Brooker is a satirist of a different kidney.  He's certainly not a comedian, depsite being very funny.



> Mitchell or Reggie (the first comedian I've managed to convince mrs b to get a ticket to see in a couple of weeks time!) would be good replacements for Merton. Tho you couldn't do both at once, I don't think, audience wouldn't stand for it.


And both work well with Brooker, as seen on numerous other panel shows.

I think you would HAVE to do both at once, to be honest.  Make it a reboot.  Drip-changing would be more problematic.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2010)

The guest presenter thing is grown stale as well. Get someone funny back in as a permanent fixture.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 21, 2010)

kabbes said:


> They should get butchersapron to do it instead.



It would be hard to find a bigger tool than Hislop to him, but well done, I think you've found one!


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Brooker is a satirist of a different kidney.  He's certainly not a comedian, depsite being very funny.



I dont thionk he is a satirist.  Satire requires a 'straight' portion to act as a counterpoint and to give it its force.  Brooker sticks pretty much solely to the ironic and potty mouthed loathing.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 21, 2010)

Wolveryeti said:


> Wow man. You must be the second coming of Nostradamus or something. I would like your autograph when you have the time.
> 
> Just one thing though: Why didn't you tell the sheeples _before_ the election?



Not exactly a revelation, and unsurprisingly lots of us were saying this _before_ the election. Just look back through this forum if you like.


----------



## butchersapron (May 21, 2010)

NO WE WERE NOT. 

No one did. How could we have?


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 21, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> NO WE WERE NOT.
> 
> No one did. How could we have?



No one was suggesting Clegg was a Thatcherite, the Liberals weren't really radical, and that they might end up propping up a Tory government?


----------



## butchersapron (May 21, 2010)

No one.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 21, 2010)

kabbes said:


> They should get butchersapron and danny la rouge to do it instead.



Not a good suggestion, they're only piss takers and not funny.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2010)

As much as I like Mitchell in peep show, he really does come off as an annoying indignant prig when doing panel shows. He makes me want to find a child of his ilk and bully it mercilessly


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2010)

Webb is always vile on panel shows.  Which is probbly why he's rarely on them.

Mitchell is rather smug and priggish.  So would make a good Hislop replacement


----------



## trevhagl (May 21, 2010)

it's pretty irrelevant discussing who the host is given it's scripted anyway. Even Eamon Holmes was funny the other night, obviously wouldn'ta been if he used his own gags


----------



## Ponyutd (May 21, 2010)

I thought Holmes was very funny on Sky news the other morning. 
They ran a clip of Manchester City winning a game. Eamon Holmes was very cutting when he described the Man City manager as "that little man with the Rupert the bear scarf on."

Eamon Holmes is a Manchester United supporter.


----------



## Stigmata (May 21, 2010)

Alexander Armstrong would be a decent regular host. No point bringing back Deayton, his act simply can't work anymore.

I thought Chris Addison wasn't a bad guest- obviously witty but also well-informed. He might be a potential team captain one day.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2010)

kabbes said:


> They should get butchersapron and danny la rouge to do it instead.


I'd be up for this.  BBC, if you're reading this, PM me.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 24, 2010)

belboid said:


> Webb is always vile on panel shows.  Which is probbly why he's rarely on them.
> 
> Mitchell is rather smug and priggish.  So would make a good Hislop replacement



I reckon it's an act, a persona.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2010)

jer said:


> I reckon it's an act, a persona.


You're probably right.  He is funny, though.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 24, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> You're probably right.  He is funny, though.



He rejoices in his smugness and swattish behaviour - it cracks me up...


----------



## T & P (May 27, 2010)

Bruce made me laugh tonight.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 27, 2010)

Bruce was laughable tonight.


----------



## Apathy (May 27, 2010)

wow. what a pro


----------



## Mungy (May 30, 2010)

ah brucie. a legend for sure, but it was all about him and very little about the news and the guests where out-shone by him. possibly one of the worst hignfy aired in recent times.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 30, 2010)

Mungy said:


> ah brucie. a legend for sure, but it was all about him and very little about the news and the guests where out-shone by him. possibly one of the worst hignfy aired in recent times.



agreed... and he was kinda creepy with the female guest (?).. even Ross Noble had to intervene...


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2010)

I really enjoyed it actually. They probably knew it would derail the news element of the show when they booked him, but then that's been the case in all of Boris' legendary appearences.

Now they have to try and get "Lord" Prescott on as host. Then we'd see proper domination of the show.


----------



## agricola (May 30, 2010)

Brian Blessed was the best guest presenter they have ever had.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 3, 2010)

I havent disliked anyone quite this much for at least a week.

Hislop is SUCH an odious toad.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2010)

agricola said:


> Brian Blessed was the best guest presenter they have ever had.


Brian Blessed is AWESOME!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, I just found Brian Blessed LOUD in capitals .. sure a little humerous but mainly LOUD! !


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 3, 2010)

editor said:


> Brian Blessed is AWESOME!



He shouted at my dog. Stella went for him, I shat it.


----------



## gabi (Jun 3, 2010)

Jesus. The ugly bald homophobic Tory next to the funny scouser is a bit of an odious cunt eh?  Yccch.  Ewwww.  The shark has well n truly been jumped.


----------



## fieryjack (Jun 4, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> Even Eamon Holmes was funny the other night, obviously wouldn'ta been if he used his own gags


I used to speak to Eamonn fairly regularly. He's a funny, forthright guy; always good for a pithy story or two and not shy of saying "fuck" to punctate them.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 4, 2010)

gabi said:


> The shark has well n truly been jumped.



Hasn't it.
Hislop really should be booted. He's a parody of his former self & has become a really unpleasent fucking bore. 
His indignity at Bruce the other week spoke volumes.

Horrid little man.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jul 5, 2010)

stavros said:


> Now they have to try and get "Lord" Prescott on as host. Then we'd see proper domination of the show.



You are Mystic Meg and I claim my £5.


----------

